# Old Ballcock Float



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Old ballcock float


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Old ballcock float


That's an oldie... what are ya gonna make it into?? Lamp?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's cool.. Never seen one like that.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Old ballcock float
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26625


i have one like that, came out of an old farm house in flordia.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

that's neat I have never seen one like that either


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a keeper.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Those floats can really travel a long distance through the air.


----------

